# Scutariella on Cherry Shrimp



## DianeC (24 Mar 2019)

Yet another challenge! 
I bought 5 blue velvet shrimp on thursday and noticed white things on the head of two of them,  they looked just like pictures showing sculariella. 
The shop offered a refund and gave me some salt to treat them with however they hadn't experienced this before so were not much help in explaining the treatment other than dip them.
What I have read on web is to dip the shrimp into  1tsp salt dissolved into 1cup aquarium water for 60 seconds and the 'beasties' should come off. Didn't happen! I will repeat tomorrow . 
Has anyone had this and treated it? Any info appreciated.


----------



## Protopigeon (24 Mar 2019)

I feel your pain. 

I'm also battling Scutariella in my cherry tank, for about 2 weeks now.

What seems to be working for me (so far) is:

A 20-30 second saltbath for each obviously affected shrimp (mine had rostrums covered in the worm ends), then I pop them straight back into the tank. Berried females seem ok with this too, no obviously dropped eggs so far
Treating with 1/2 strength Seachem paraguard for a week.
 I'm picking out any moults I see in the tank and will do this as best I can for a few weeks after I see no more Scutariella, the eggs can remain in the moult and re-infect the entire tank.
As I have 2 shrimp tanks now, I'm keeping all tools and hoses to their own tank to avoid any cross contamination possibilities

I think i'm winning the war, but still losing a few battles

Good luck!


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2019)

I do read Praziquantel is effective on these flatworms. A few years ago i had a personal e-mail chat with Dr. Fiona McDonald form Fish Treatment Ltd. It was about a different infection, but she adviced me to use Fluke Solve as remedi.. It's a Praziquantel based medicine in powder form she and her team have personaly developed. She adviced me to use it as a 14 day treatment to be most effectve. It has absolutely no negative effect on fish and shrimps even snails don't seem to care much about it. And next to a bunch of cherries i have a lot of snails..

Thats what i did, 14 days long recomended dosage. It worked like a charme..

It can be bought here
https://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/shop/


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Mar 2019)

It is a flat worm, praziquantel based meds will treat it as Marcel's post above. Prazi is safe with inverts of all kinds as well in the recommended dosage.
Shrimp are very sensitive to salt by the way. I killed a few with salt.


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2019)

A nicely written article that discusses various treatments 

http://aquariumbreeder.com/shrimp-disease-scutariella-japonica-treatment/


----------



## X3NiTH (24 Mar 2019)

Learnt something new today!

So it seems I've had this in the past which had been identified as Green Hydra at the time (I used Fenbendazole to treat).



Green Hydra covered CRS Post Moult Closeup

Now shelved in memory so if I come across it again in the future I can treat it specifically rather than generally.


----------



## Protopigeon (24 Mar 2019)

zozo said:


> It has absolutely no negative effect on fish and shrimps even snails don't seem to care much about it. And next to a bunch of cherries i have a lot of snails..



thanks this is really interesting. I will look into Praziquantel too


----------



## DianeC (25 Mar 2019)

Thanks for all the info and articles. I'm going to try and order the stuff from 'fish treatment' and hopefully be done with this. I'm convinced this morning every shrimp is now wearing a white head dress, paranoia at its best!!
I will update with any news.


----------



## Protopigeon (10 Apr 2019)

Quick update on me on this one. I've continued with the salt bathing / paraguard / moult removal since, and I hadn't seen any evidence of newly infected shrimp - until just now  So I will continue for a while but I think I might need to change tack and buy some Praziquantel 

I have a load of baby shrimp now too so hopefully it won't affect them!

Diane - did you get yours sorted in the end?


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Apr 2019)

zozo said:


> I do read Praziquantel is effective on these flatworms. A few years ago i had a personal e-mail chat with Dr. Fiona McDonald form Fish Treatment Ltd. It was about a different infection, but she adviced me to use Fluke Solve as remedi.. It's a Praziquantel based medicine in powder form she and her team have personaly developed. She adviced me to use it as a 14 day treatment to be most effectve. It has absolutely no negative effect on fish and shrimps even snails don't seem to care much about it. And next to a bunch of cherries i have a lot of snails..
> 
> Thats what i did, 14 days long recomended dosage. It worked like a charme..
> 
> ...



I can confirm this worked for me, using fluke solve


----------



## DianeC (11 Apr 2019)

I went and bought the stuff from Fish Treatment ( and must say the lady was extremely helpful!) As yet I haven't used it as I have some young fry in the tank but will do soon. I have seen only a few shrimp with 'white hats' on after salt dipping however I have seen suspicious signs in my other tank with shrimp from the same source.


----------



## Protopigeon (13 Apr 2019)

Thanks Diane. I’m keeping on top of mine just about. Interested to see your outcome when you decide to use it 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Apr 2019)

Marks shrimp tanks sells a scutariella treatment, worth considering, but not sure of ingredients, prob a dewormer?


----------



## Protopigeon (13 Apr 2019)

I ordered some the other day to check it out as I wanted to check out the Nordic foods too. I’ve started reading the labels on some of the popular shrimp foods and am not super impressed. Will let you know how it goes when I get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protopigeon (23 Apr 2019)

Got my mark's shrimp tanks treatment - it's fenbendazole 20% - but i only bought half as much as I needed *sigh* - Quick delivery from Mark so good on him

I also picked up some fluke solve (Praziquantel) as per zozo's suggestion (thanks!) so I will be trying that first - I'm still seeing scutariella on some shrimp even though I'm bathing and picking out the moults I can see.

We'll get there hopefully!


----------



## Protopigeon (24 Apr 2019)

zozo said:


> She adviced me to use it as a 14 day treatment to be most effectve. It has absolutely no negative effect on fish and shrimps even snails don't seem to care much about it. And next to a bunch of cherries i have a lot of snails..
> 
> Thats what i did, 14 days long recomended dosage. It worked like a charme..



So I got my fluke solve delivered and dosed according to the package last night - the package says "1g per 250L" so for my 60L tank that's 0.24g.

Zozo - can I ask you roughly what the dosage you used was if you remember? I don't know whether 0.24g is a one-off treatment or if it should be split up over time.

There are no instructions about repeating the dosage

TYVM in advance for any info


----------



## zozo (25 Apr 2019)

Protopigeon said:


> So I got my fluke solve delivered and dosed according to the package last night - the package says "1g per 250L" so for my 60L tank that's 0.24g.
> 
> Zozo - can I ask you roughly what the dosage you used was if you remember? I don't know whether 0.24g is a one-off treatment or if it should be split up over time.
> 
> ...



I did dose the same amount as recomenden on the package.. It's a one-off treatment.. If you plan to use it as 14 day treatment and you do a water change in between you need to top off again what you taken out.


----------



## Protopigeon (25 Apr 2019)

Thanks so much for the reply I will do a one off.


----------



## Protopigeon (8 May 2019)

It's now 2 weeks since I treated the 60L with Praziquantel (fluke solve)

I accidentally overdosed by about 50% then panicked and so i did 10% water change for the next 2 days and then waited to see.

Turns out that everyone's fine. No deaths at all. 

I've continued with my 10% per week waterchange routine and there's no sign of scutariella on anyone, they're all just getting on with it.


----------



## shangman (27 Jan 2021)

Hello!

Sorry to resurrect the thread but I just found some scutariella on my cherry shrimp this morning in my nano tank. I'm not completely sure what to do, they were on about 6 shrimps that I can tell (I have about 100 ranging from large to tiny). The tank is so full of moss that I don't think I'll be able to catch them all. 

They share the tank with 2 amanos and 4 rabbit snails. Can I treat with fluke-solve and not hurt the snails? Wondering if I should set up a quarantine for the snails, and treat the whole tank for a while, or quarantine as many shrimp as possible and treat them in there. The only other problem is that I rarely see moults, I think they eat them very quickly but I know I need to be vigilent, so maybe trying to catch all the shrimp & quarantine is better in a simple tank where it's easy to see everything. Will the parasites affect the amanos too?

Also paraguard seems to not be available in the UK any more, so I think I will try the fluke-solve. Would love any extra advice


----------



## Nick potts (27 Jan 2021)

shangman said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry to resurrect the thread but I just found some scutariella on my cherry shrimp this morning in my nano tank. I'm not completely sure what to do, they were on about 6 shrimps that I can tell (I have about 100 ranging from large to tiny). The tank is so full of moss that I don't think I'll be able to catch them all.
> 
> ...


Unless you can get all the shrimps out of the tank I would advise you to just remove the snails (if they are at risk) and treat the whole tank.

If you can only catch most of the shrimp there is always going to be a risk of reinfection once you add the treated shrimp back


----------



## three-fingers (8 Jun 2021)

zozo said:


> I do read Praziquantel is effective on these flatworms. A few years ago i had a personal e-mail chat with Dr. Fiona McDonald form Fish Treatment Ltd. It was about a different infection, but she adviced me to use Fluke Solve as remedi.. It's a Praziquantel based medicine in powder form she and her team have personaly developed. She adviced me to use it as a 14 day treatment to be most effectve. It has absolutely no negative effect on fish and shrimps even snails don't seem to care much about it. And next to a bunch of cherries i have a lot of snails..
> 
> Thats what i did, 14 days long recomended dosage. It worked like a charme..
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thanks for this recommendation, and that Vetark Fluke-Solve worked brilliantly for clearing the scutariella from my "wild" _Neocaridina _that arrived with this parasite!

I was super worried about adding artifical chemical treatment to my invert tank, but noticed no issues with any of the shrimp, snails (nerite, trapdoor, MTS) or thousands of seed shrimp. I even did a second treatement after 1 week just to be safe even though I couldent see any adult scutariella or eggs.  Such a relief to have found an effective treatment that is very safe for aquarium inverts. Happy shrimp here!


----------

